# Proofs of living together for FLR(M)



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi again.... our renewal for flr m is coming soon and im getting too stressed out reading about new documents to prove...i just read about the 6 month proof of address docments needed to prove geniune relationship and that we been living together...i did not know about this!! 
We both live with my parents so do not have many joint name letters only 1. What do i show for the rest?? And how many do i need to show if i dont have any concil tax bills or electric bill.etc? 
Please help!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What have you got which shows joint names, evidence of living together? Anything?

Don't you have any joint bills, joint insurance, letters addressed to both of you at the same address?

Do you pay for any day to day expenses yourselves?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

bhum said:


> Hi again.... our renewal for flr m is coming soon and im getting too stressed out reading about new documents to prove...i just read about the 6 month proof of address docments needed to prove geniune relationship and that we been living together...i did not know about this!! We both live with my parents so do not have many joint name letters only 1. What do i show for the rest?? And how many do i need to show if i dont have any concil tax bills or electric bill.etc? Please help!!


Bank statements or bank letters in either one or both names? Letters from NHS? (We get quite a lot of those). HMRC?


----------



## chicgeek (Jan 4, 2013)

bhum said:


> Hi again.... our renewal for flr m is coming soon and im getting too stressed out reading about new documents to prove...i just read about the 6 month proof of address docments needed to prove geniune relationship and that we been living together...i did not know about this!!
> We both live with my parents so do not have many joint name letters only 1. What do i show for the rest?? And how many do i need to show if i dont have any concil tax bills or electric bill.etc?
> Please help!!


If you only have one piece of correspondence to you jointly, *you will need to provide ten more items: five to you and five to your partner*. Make sure these mailings are from reputable sources (bank, NHS, council, utility company, HMRC, payslips, etc) and that they span the two years prior to your application.


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I really struggled with this with our application. We have no joint bills, no joint bank accounts, I lived in our house prior to my wife moving here so every bill was in my name and we didn't get any changed. I really struggled l,sskldsklkslslkslkslko get 6 pieces of evide...';.nce .

I'm sure there are better ways to prove a relationship .


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

chicgeek said:


> If you only have one piece of correspondence to you jointly, *you will need to provide ten more items: five to you and five to your partner*. Make sure these mailings are from reputable sources (bank, NHS, council, utility company, HMRC, payslips, etc) and that they span the two years prior to your application.


chicgeek they are applying for an FLR (M). Don't think this is an unmarried partner route. What you are suggesting is required for an unmarried partner living together for a minimum of 2 years.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

bhum said:


> Hi again.... our renewal for flr m is coming soon and im getting too stressed out reading about new documents to prove...i just read about the 6 month proof of address docments needed to prove geniune relationship and that we been living together...i did not know about this!!
> We both live with my parents so do not have many joint name letters only 1. What do i show for the rest?? And how many do i need to show if i dont have any concil tax bills or electric bill.etc?
> Please help!!


Hi Bhum,

Can you confirm if you are applying for a visa after marriage? what was the initial visa you applied for?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Kimi2490 said:


> chicgeek they are applying for an FLR (M). Don't think this is an unmarried partner route. What you are suggesting is required for an unmarried partner living together for a minimum of 2 years.


It IS crucial to prove you have been living together when applying for FLRM). If you have only been married for six months or less, they realise you may not have the required six pieces of official correspondence addressed to both of you or twelve addressed to each of you at the same address. But they need to see proof that you are living together. If applying after two and a half years then it is crucial that you submit correspondence as above.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Indeed; according to the guidance notes for FLR(M), ALL applicants must show correspondence addressed to themselves and/or partner:



> Six items of correspondence addressed to you and your partner at the same address as
> evidence that you have been living together since your last grant of leave in this category, or
> from the date you first started living together up to a maximum of two years.
> 
> ...


It's the same for married and unmarried partners as it is evidence against a sham marriage.

Page 62:
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/478064/FLR_M__11-15.pdf


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Kimi2490 said:


> Hi Bhum,
> 
> Can you confirm if you are applying for a visa after marriage? what was the initial visa you applied for?


Read the post carefully. The poster states that he/she is renewing and as others have pointed out, that means you need 6 pieces of evidence each that you have been living together over the last 2.5 years as spouses.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Read the post carefully. The poster states that he/she is renewing and as others have pointed out, that means you need 6 pieces of evidence each that you have been living together over the last 2.5 years as spouses.


I was under the impression that FLR (M) is when one is changing from a fiancé visa to a 'spouse visa' after marriage only....

It appears that even the second 'spouse visa' renewal is called an FLR (M)


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys 
thansk to all of you who replied. I am applying for renewal of spouse visa so my husband has been living in uk for 2 yrs now and its time to renew it so basically flrm.. we do have a bank account in a joint name but am wondering if i have over 2 yrs ago bank statement lying around!! I have nhs letter and gp registeration letter. How many do i need and how far apart do the months have to be. 
This is very confusing and yes there are better ways of showing genuine relationships...


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Crawford said:


> What have you got which shows joint names, evidence of living together? Anything?
> 
> Don't you have any joint bills, joint insurance, letters addressed to both of you at the same address?
> 
> Do you pay for any day to day expenses yourselves?


Hi
no we dont have any joint bills, insurance just 1 bank account thats is joint name...and stuff like nhs NI letters is that ok?


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> bhum said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again.... our renewal for flr m is coming soon and im getting too stressed out reading about new documents to prove...i just read about the 6 month proof of address docments needed to prove geniune relationship and that we been living together...i did not know about this!! We both live with my parents so do not have many joint name letters only 1. What do i show for the rest?? And how many do i need to show if i dont have any concil tax bills or electric bill.etc? Please help!!
> ...


Yes i have 1 joint and other single bank account for each. N also nhs...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

bhum said:


> Hi guys thansk to all of you who replied. I am applying for renewal of spouse visa so my husband has been living in uk for 2 yrs now and its time to renew it so basically flrm.. we do have a bank account in a joint name but am wondering if i have over 2 yrs ago bank statement lying around!! I have nhs letter and gp registeration letter. How many do i need and how far apart do the months have to be. This is very confusing and yes there are better ways of showing genuine relationships...


Read clever-octopus's post where your questions are answered.


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

nyclon said:


> bhum said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys thansk to all of you who replied. I am applying for renewal of spouse visa so my husband has been living in uk for 2 yrs now and its time to renew it so basically flrm.. we do have a bank account in a joint name but am wondering if i have over 2 yrs ago bank statement lying around!! I have nhs letter and gp registeration letter. How many do i need and how far apart do the months have to be. This is very confusing and yes there are better ways of showing genuine relationships...
> ...


Hiya
thanks i did read but i am worried i might not meet the 3 diffrent sources bit. Very stressful indeed....i have 1 joint bank account and oths a are single accounts and with the nhs and NI letters that was at the very begining when my husband came to uk so is it okay for other letters to be bank statements thoughtout the rest of the year?


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi

I wanted to know does my husband need a police registration certificate if applying for FLRM? 
I am a british citizen and husband indian national. 
Please help...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Nobody needs to register with the police who is on family route such as spouse visa.


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Joppa said:


> No. Nobody needs to register with the police who is on family route such as spouse visa.


Thanks joppa


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

bhum said:


> Joppa said:
> 
> 
> > No. Nobody needs to register with the police who is on family route such as spouse visa.
> ...


Sorry for all the questions one by one but they just pop in my head and i need to know, its so stressfullll....anyway do me and my husband need to write a supporting letter for flrm? Or is it not needed? Or can we write one as a joint supporting letter? 

And also my husband came here on the 9th september 2013 and visa expires on may 5th 2016 so when can we apply for renewal visa? Would it be 30 months on 9th march 2016? So does that mean i can apply anytime after 9th march?


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Guys any help would be appreciated please....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Supporting letters aren't normally needed for same-day service, but you may include them for postal application.
28 days before 30-month anniversary of arrival, so 28 days before 9th March 2016, which is 10th February (it's a leap year).


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Supporting letters aren't normally needed for same-day service, but you may include them for postal application.
> 28 days before 30-month anniversary of arrival, so 28 days before 9th March 2016, which is 10th February (it's a leap year).



Thank you so much joppa...so can i apply anytime after 10th feb?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

*From *10th February.


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you joppa  again you have been so helpful thanksss


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi.guys..i did an property inspection report for entry clerance for my husband but wanted to know can i still use the same report for FLRM visa...


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi bhum i asked this too. Joppa advised me to get new one done because the ownership of property has changed from my father to myself. So maybe if you have had change of circumstances. But let others chime in!


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Ohhh right thanks. I do have a 1yr old baby so do i need to actually make a new one now or is it okay to keep same? As my childs name is not on the inspection report.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Get a new one done as arithmetics change with a new family addition.


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks joppa once again


----------



## bhum (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you


----------

